# Lest ihr noch?



## xdave78 (21. August 2013)

Hey Leute,

hmm, also ich habe in die Forensuche mal "Buch", "Bücher" eingegeben...danach hab ich die Beitragstitel nach der Silbe "Les" durchsucht und auf den ersten 5 Seiten nicht wirklich etwas gefunden. 

Lest ihr eigentlich noch Bücher oder dreht sich alles nur um irgendwelche elektronischen Medien? Wartet ihr dass endlich jemand Euer Mathebuch auf DVD rausbringt?
Also ich hab auch ne ganze Weile kein Buch mit mehr als 50 Seiten angepackt. Aber irgendwann hab ich es gewagt - letztendlich weil der Hobbit-Film zu der Zeit noch nicht mal angekündigt war -und mich der Lektüre zugewandt. Seither hat es mich gepackt. Besonders Fantasy aber auch Sci-Fi (naja hab erst einen SciFi Roman gelesen) haben es mir angetan.

Vielleicht können wir uns hier mal austauschen, da ich immer neuen "Stoff" suche. Schreibt Eure Empfehlungen, Links zu Euren Reviews hier rein. 

Also ich kann nur wärmstens die Königsmörder Chronik von Patrick Rotfuss empfehlen.
Auf meinem Blog hab ich dazu mal ein kleines Review geschrieben. Es ist eine der fesselnsten Fantasygeschichten die ich kenne.

Zudem sei noch jedem Fantasyfan die Geschichte um Arlen Strohballen, von Peter V.Brett wärmstens empfohlen (Das Lied in der Dunkelheit/ Das Flüstern der Nacht). Leider hab ich die Reihe aktuell unterbrochen weil ich "Die Furcht des Weisen" dazwischengequetscht habe, aber jetzt geht es mit Arlen weiter.


Ich HOFFE ich habe den angepinnten "Bücher" Thread nicht übersehen, falls dem doch so ist bitte PN an und sorry 

MfG
Dave


----------



## Ogil (21. August 2013)

Wusste doch dass es einen Thread dazu gab - aber erstaunlich, wie lang es her ist, dass da jemand gepostet hat:

Was lest ihr gerade...


----------



## Konov (21. August 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> Wusste doch dass es einen Thread dazu gab - aber erstaunlich, wie lang es her ist, dass da jemand gepostet hat:
> 
> Was lest ihr gerade...



...was für die These sprechen dürfte, dass niemand mehr Bücher liest. 


(leider, ich selbst bin eigentlich ein Verfechter des guten alten pergaments. Bei den ganzen e-books überkommt mich ein würgereiz)


----------



## Ogil (21. August 2013)

E-Books sind auch Buecher Du oller Diskriminator!


----------



## bkeleanor (21. August 2013)

Ja ich lese täglich, aber keine Bücher :-)


----------



## Aun (21. August 2013)

die coupé zählt da nicht rein ^^

ja lese auch noch. meist horus heresy reihe, bei 12 büchern(im besitz) hat man zu tun ^^

als nächste kommt dann grr martin dran


----------



## Slayed (21. August 2013)

Jop wälze mich durch die Horus Heresy Reihe, da bin ich grad beim 17. Buch.


----------



## Aun (21. August 2013)

Slayed schrieb:


> Jop wälze mich durch die Horus Heresy Reihe, da bin ich grad beim 17. Buch.



oha respekt. hast dir echt auch die schlechten bücher reingezogen?


----------



## Benerys (21. August 2013)

Aktuell den Guild Wars Roman _Die Geister von Ascalon_. Für Unterwegs darf's aber auch mal eine bequeme PDF-Version eines Wälzers sein.


----------



## Tikume (21. August 2013)

Lesen ja, aber längst nicht mehr soviel wie zu Pre-Internet Zeiten.
Gerne Biographien, ansonsten habe ich noch Perry Rhodan ohne ende aufzuholen 

Und eBook Reader sind prima.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. August 2013)

Ich lese grad den Aufstieg der Horde, danach der letzte Wächter und jenseits des dunklen Portals ^^


----------



## hockomat (21. August 2013)

ich arbeite gerade die scheibenwelt romane von terry pratchet ab sehr zu empfehlen


----------



## Alux (21. August 2013)

Ich arbeite momentan an GoT, Er ist wieder da, Chronik der Unsterblichen, diversen Physik-Büchern und diversen Mangas


----------



## Ogil (21. August 2013)

Benerys schrieb:


> Aktuell den Guild Wars Roman _Die Geister von Ascalon_. Für Unterwegs darf's aber auch mal eine bequeme PDF-Version eines Wälzers sein.



Jupp - bin auch grad an Ghosts of Ascalon dran - als boeses eBook.


----------



## schneemaus (22. August 2013)

Ja, ich les auch noch relativ viel. Nicht mehr ganz so viel wie während meiner Kindheit/Jugend, was einfach daran liegt, dass sich mein Spektrum an Hobbys ziemlich ausgeweitet hat und für manche dieser Hobbys (z.B. Roller Derby) ziemlich viel Zeit drauf geht. Aber eigentlich ist Lesen mein Gute-Nacht-Ritual, also ich lese so ziemlich jeden Abend im Bett noch so eine halbe Stunde bis Stunde.

Momentan bin ich an der Feuerkämpferin-Trilogie von Licia Troisi.


----------



## Deanne (22. August 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> die coupé zählt da nicht rein ^^



Ich mag lieber die Blitz-Illu. ^^

@Topic:

Ich gehöre zu der Minderheit, die immer noch gerne ein Buch zur Hand nimmt. Bei jedem größeren Einkauf zieht es mich in eine Buchhandlung und ich stöbere dort oft stundenlang. 

Mittlerweile habe ich mir aus Platzgründen einen Kindle gekauft, man weiß ja nie, worauf man gerade Lust hat. Zudem schleppe ich nur ungern dicke Wälzer mit mir herum. Trotzdem ziehe ich gedruckte Bücher vor, das Gefühl ist einfach ein anderes.

Zur Zeit lese ich mal wieder "Das Nibelungenlied", danach kommt endlich "Das Lied von Eis und Feuer" dran, bevor ich mir irgendwann mal die Serie angucke.


----------



## shadow24 (23. August 2013)

lese zwar mittlerweile weniger wegen familie,arbeit und sport,aber zumindest ne halbe std gönn ich mir immer noch am tag ein buch
häng nach wie vor an fantasy und les praktisch alles von warhammer40k...werd mir jetzt "kenne keine furcht" aus der heresy reihe holen...hab mittlerweile ne eigne black library zu hause aufgrund der vielzahl an büchern aus diesem bereich...

fantasy verschling ich eigentlich seit über 30 jahren.angefangen hatte das damals auch mit der herr der ringe-trilogie...zur abwechslung les ich dann auch nochmal ab und an terry pratchet(scheibenweltromane) oder douglas adams(per anhalter durch die galaxis)...
hab jetzt aber nochmal zu dem buch gegriffen chroniken der unterwelt,weil der ja ende august im kino kommt.ist zwar ein teenie-film,werd mir den aber wohl trotzdem anschauen,weil ich die geschichte sehr geil fand...


----------



## xdave78 (23. August 2013)

Nach den ersten Posts, dachte ich echt, dass die Menschheit verloren ist..von meiner Rente ganz zu schweigen  Aber inzwischen hat es sich ja etwas gebessert.
Also ich muss schon sagen, ich habe kein Problem meine Games als digitale Version zu kaufen, dann weiss ich wenigstens wo sie sind  aber bei Büchern komm ich noch nicht an die digitale Lektüre heran. Irgendwie ist es doch noch was Anderes die ehemaligen, langjährig gewachsenen Körperteile eines Baumes zwischen den Fingern zu reiben - ganz zu schweigen von der ungemeinen intellektuellen Wirkung eines Regales voller Bücher. Ein Regal volelr Games oder BluRays kommt irgendwie viel nerdiger als ein Bücherregal...selbst wenn nur Kochbücher und Strassenkarten drin stünden...

Der überwiegende Teil der Community scheint aber auf Bücher zu stehen die irgendwie mit Spielen in Verbindung stehen (warum wundert mich das nicht?  ). Bisher konnte ich mich dafür eher nicht begeistern, auch wenn ich mehrmals versucht war. Jetzt hab ich mir erstmal "Er ist zurück" als Hörbuch gekauft...auch sone neue Medienform mit Vor- und Nachteilen.


----------



## Azerak (23. August 2013)

Hey,
gehöre auch zur der kleinen Gruppe von Menschen die noch regelmäßig liest.
Recht hast du - die meisten lesen wirklich nur noch Romane zu Spielen. Ich persönlich kann mich damit gar nicht anfreunden - geht für mich schon in Richtung "langweilig, vorhersehbar und absolut nerdig!" 

Allerdings ist mein Genre auch ganz klar Fantasy mit gelegentlichen Abstechern in diverse andere. Festlegen mag ich mich da gar nicht.

Ein paar Bücher die ich empfehlen würde:

- Alle 4 Teile der "Die Zwerge" Reihe von Mahet (Markus Heitz)
Manch einer mag nun seinen Schreibstil als plump bezeichnen aber im Ernst. Wer möchte bitte ein Buch welches über ein raues Volk wie Zwerge erzählt einen dick aufgetragenen, pseudo intellektuellen Schreibstil? 
Das entfremdet völlig die Thematik. Mir jedenfalls hat das Lesen viel freude bereitet. Kanns nur empfehlen! Auch wenn man sich mit dem letzten Teil erst anfreunden muss.

- Wenn man schon die Zwerge liest kann man gleich noch die Albae ranhängen. Hängen ja durchaus ein wenig zusammen die beiden Geschichten.

- Bis(s) Reihe. Okay nun mögen mich ein paar auslachen aber wer die Bücher nicht gelesen hat braucht sich gar nicht das Maul zuzerreissen.
Die Bücher sind im Gegensatz zum ziemlich depressiv (emo-like) gehaltenen Film völlig anders.
Das Filme was die Tiefe einer Geschichte anbelangt nicht im Ansatz hinterher kommen ist klar - aber das ist hier einfach ein Trauerspiel. Die Bücher sind gut geschrieben, haben einen herrlichen Humor, sind nicht so extrem kitschig und sind ziemlich actionreich.
Und man muss wenigstens nicht diese dazu gedichteten Szenen ertragen mit denen Hollywood einem die Schamesröte ins Gesicht treibt! (Beispiel die Sexszene in einem der letzten Teile. Die gibt es so nicht im Buch - unnötig und peinlich!)


Noch ein paar Bücher so ausm Kopf heraus..
- Markus Heitz: Collector 
- David & Leigh Eddings: Götterkinder
- Stan Nicholls: Die Orks 
- J.R.R Tolkien: Der Hobbit 
- Stephanie Meyer: Seelen (Schnell gelesen - zum Glück!)


----------



## vollmi (23. August 2013)

Also ich lese mittlerweile auch nur noch auf dem Kindle. Aber habe natürlich noch diverse echte Bücher und halt solche welche es nicht als E-Book gibt.

Als da wären:
Die "Der Dunkle Turm" Reihe von Stephen King. Absolut der Hammer.
Der Hobbit
Eragon
The Stand Stephen King
Es Stephen King

Und natürlich immer Perry Rodan Neo

mfG René


----------



## Slayed (23. August 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> oha respekt. hast dir echt auch die schlechten bücher reingezogen?



Hoppla, eben erst gesehen.

Ja jedes Buch gelesen, zieht sich teilweise wie Kaugummi.
Aber irgendwie ist es dann doch wieder spannend


----------



## Akuseru90 (23. August 2013)

Ich lese viel und regelmäßig. 
Aktuell die Buchreihe "Spiel der Götter" von Steven Erikson. Aktuell sind 15 deutsche Bücher draussen, wird aber bis Buch 19 gehen.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (24. August 2013)

Ich hab im Moment ein wenig Leerlauf. Bin mit A Song of Ice and Fire durch und bis zum nächsten Buch wirds wohl noch was dauern...die Zamonien-Romane von Walter Moers kenn ich jetzt beinahe auswendig und ansonsten hab ich auch so ziemlich jedes Buch was ich im Haus finden konnte gelesen. Für neue Bücher bin ich momentan zu arm; ich hoffe das ändert sich, wenn ich im September meine Ausbildung anfange. Als nächstes solls dann der Dunkle Turm sein.
Hab letztlich allerdings noch zwei Perlen in der Sammlung meiner Eltern gefunden. 1984 und Brave New World. In Anbetracht aktueller Ereignisse, hatte ich mich entschieden diese Bildungslücke endlich zu füllen und die unterschiedlichen, aber doch ähnlichen Ansätze der Romane haben mich sehr beeindruckt.


----------



## Deanne (24. August 2013)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Der überwiegende Teil der Community scheint aber auf Bücher zu stehen die irgendwie mit Spielen in Verbindung stehen (warum wundert mich das nicht?  ). Bisher konnte ich mich dafür eher nicht begeistern, auch wenn ich mehrmals versucht war. Jetzt hab ich mir erstmal "Er ist zurück" als Hörbuch gekauft...auch sone neue Medienform mit Vor- und Nachteilen.



Ich kann damit auch nichts anfangen. Fiktive Geschichten sind nicht mein Ding, es seie denn, es handelt sich um Klassiker der Literaturgeschichte, die gefallen mir meist sehr gut.

In erster Linie lese ich Sachbücher. Als Historikerin bevorzuge ich natürlich historische Themen.


----------



## Davatar (26. August 2013)

Bin grad an den gesammelten Werken des Hodor. Nachdem ich letzte Woche "Hodorrrrr! Hodor?" fertig gelesen hab (die ausführliche Fassung mit Kommentaren und persönlichen Eindrücken von Hodor), werd ich heute Abend mit der Tragödie "Hodor, Hodor, Hooooooooodooooooooooooor!!!!!!" anfangen. Dabei hab ich mich für den 5-teiligen Roman entschieden, nicht die Taschenbuchversion.

Ne ernsthaft: Ich les immermal wieder n Bisschen was, aber das ist mal mehr, mal weniger. Meistens kauf ich ein Buch für die Ferien, damit ich im Flugzeug oder im Zug oder wo auch immer was zu lesen hab. Wenn ich dann wieder zu Hause bin, ists eher schwieriger, mich wieder zum lesen aufzuraffen, aber bis Weihnachten ist das Buch dann meistens auch durch ^^
Bei mir ist das dann im Normalfall entweder epische Fantasy, Fantasy-Komödie oder n guter Krimi aus Skandinavien. Aber Bücher les ich grundsätzlich nur dann, wenn die Charakter genug Tiefe haben, dass mich die Geschichte mitreissen kann, ansonsten kann ich nichts damit anfangen. Auf Bücher mit "Zeitschrift-Niveau" kann ich verzichten, dann blätter ich lieber gleich in ner Zeitschrift rum.


----------



## Gwynny (26. August 2013)

NatÃ¼rlich lese ich - nur "richtige" BÃ¼cher. Solche, die man auch anfassen kann. Aus echtem Papier! Mein Mann hat mich schon fÃ¼r die Menge ausgeschimpft beim Umzug neulich  Zur Zeit lese ich ein Buch von einer sehr viel versprechenden jungen Autorin aus Deutschland. Ihr Name ist Pia Hepke. Der erste Band heiÃŸt "Das Geheimnis des Nebels" Auftakt einer Buchreihe. Fantasy und vor allem fÃ¼r jÃ¼ngere Leser (14-20) zu empfehlen. Sonst wÃ¼rde ich auch die Reihe von Peter V. Brett und der letzte Drachenlord von Joanne Bertin empfehlen. Wobei es natÃ¼rlich viele Meisterwerke zu lesen gibt. Z. B. SturmhÃ¶he von Emily Bronte! Ein Klassiker, den man gelesen haben sollte....puuh, da kÃ¶nnte man ewig aufzÃ¤hlen


----------



## Caps-lock (26. August 2013)

Ich lese grad mal wieder Posleen War von John Ringo 

Falls jemand Tom Clancy und Science Fiction mag (wie ich) kann man die Bücher empfehlen.


----------

